# Rooftop General Question



## dwd14329 (Apr 4, 2017)

Is there such a unit as a 6 ton rooftop package all electric heating, no heat pump?


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

All model sizes share a common, compact cabinet in a single footprint for on-site flexibility.


----------



## Atlair (May 23, 2017)

Contact us on our website https://www.atlairhvac.com/ to resolve your doubts


----------



## infinair (Jun 23, 2017)

Maybe you can visit roof mounted fans


----------

